# Brembo Logo



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

anyone have the correct measurements of what the brembo logo should be on a 4 pot caliper?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo Logo ( XXX 1.8T)*

Bremebo will use two types of indication on their products in my experience, and of course EVERY brembo product will be noted aftermarket or OEM. 
They will use "Brembo" or the "B swirly symbol" I have never seen anything different, sorry but no official size measurements, the actual font size measurement I would doubt is standard, but the letter geometry and spacing should be for various fonts sizes...meaning it may be very difficult for you to tell..
do you think you got some knock-offs?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Brembo Logo (GTijoejoe)*

No im renovating my old ones and want to get the logo's re made and want to make sure i have the correct size for the calipers


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo Logo ( XXX 1.8T)*

oh... I misunderstood your question, I thought you meant the actual brembo symbols on their products, not the decals...
You can purchase these decals, no need to make them.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Brembo Logo (GTijoejoe)*

yeah whats the correct size decal as they come in differnt sizes for a 4 pot caliper?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo Logo ( XXX 1.8T)*

On my evo 4-pot, it has a logo in front of the word brembo.. and they measure ~3.5" long by 0.5" high total
Hope that helps


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Brembo Logo (GTijoejoe)*

Got any pics?
The ones Ebay are 3.25" x 0.8"each


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo Logo ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Got any pics?
The ones Ebay are 3.25" x 0.8"each

Thats probably right, I just quickly measured to get an understanding... 
They look like this: http://www.rx7club.com/showthread.php?t=719280


----------

